# [solved] Probleme beim Kernel-Bau per "genkernel"

## dp20eic

Hallo @All,

seit dem 29.11.2010 klappt es wieder. war ein Problem mit "make und busybox" siehe

"https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341943"

Danke!

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo @All,
> 
> ich habe da seit geraumer Zeit, ein Problem beim Bau meiner Kernel mit "genkernel".
> 
> Bis einschließlich gentoo-sources-2.6.10 hatte ich mit dem Aufruf von
> ...

 Last edited by dp20eic on Thu Dec 02, 2010 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo,

also bei mir bringt genkernel erst auch mal ein paar Fehlermeldungen, aber das hat ihn noch nie dran gehindert einen Kernel zu bauen.

Hast Du es mal ohne den Lattenzaun an Optionen versucht, also nur genkernel all?

Vielleicht hängts ja mit einer der Optionen zusammen. Dann könntest Du Dich langsam weiter hangeln, bis die Option gefunden ist, welche den Fehler verursacht.

----------

## dp20eic

Hallo,

Danke für Deine Antwort.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Hast Du es mal ohne den Lattenzaun an Optionen versucht, also nur genkernel all?
> ...

 

Habe ich gerade gemacht, bringt aber auch keine Besserung  :Sad: 

```

daishi ~ # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: all

* Clearing cache dir contents from /var/cache/genkernel

*        >> removing blkid-1.40.9-x86_64.bz2

*        >> removing src

rm: Entfernen von „/var/cache/genkernel/src“ nicht möglich: Ist ein Verzeichnis

* Linux Kernel 2.6.35-gentoo-r11 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.35-gentoo-r11

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In Funktion »conf_askvalue«:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In Funktion »conf_choice«:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2464:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In Funktion »conf_write«:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In Funktion »conf_write_autoconf«:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:759: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:760: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2465:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In Funktion »expr_print_file_helper«:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.35-gentoo-r11 bzImage...                                                                                      

*         >> Compiling 2.6.35-gentoo-r11 modules...                                                                                      

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.35-gentoo-r11                                             

* e2fsprogs: >> Configuring...                                                                                                           

* e2fsprogs: >> Compiling...                                                                                                             

* blkid: >> Copying to cache...                                                                                                          

* busybox: >> Applying patches...                                                                                                        

* busybox: >> Configuring...                                                                                                             

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                         

* -- Grepping log... --                                                                                                                  

                                                                                                                                         

  LD      drivers/usb/storage/built-in.o                                                                                                 

  LD      drivers/usb/built-in.o                                                                                                         

  LD      drivers/built-in.o                                                                                                             

  daishi ~ # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: all

* Clearing cache dir contents from /var/cache/genkernel

*        >> removing blkid-1.40.9-x86_64.bz2

*        >> removing src

rm: Entfernen von „/var/cache/genkernel/src“ nicht möglich: Ist ein Verzeichnis

* Linux Kernel 2.6.35-gentoo-r11 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.35-gentoo-r11

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In Funktion »conf_askvalue«:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In Funktion »conf_choice«:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2464:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In Funktion »conf_write«:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In Funktion »conf_write_autoconf«:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:759: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:760: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2465:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In Funktion »expr_print_file_helper«:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.35-gentoo-r11 bzImage...                                                                                      

*         >> Compiling 2.6.35-gentoo-r11 modules...                                                                                      

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.35-gentoo-r11                                             

* e2fsprogs: >> Configuring...                                                                                                           

* e2fsprogs: >> Compiling...                                                                                                             

* blkid: >> Copying to cache...                                                                                                          

* busybox: >> Applying patches...                                                                                                        

* busybox: >> Configuring...                                                                                                             

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                         

* -- Grepping log... --                                                                                                                  

                                                                                                                                         

  LD      drivers/usb/storage/built-in.o                                                                                                 

  LD      drivers/usb/built-in.o                                                                                                         

  LD      drivers/built-in.o                                                                                                             

  LD      vmlinux.o                                                                                                                      

  MODPOST vmlinux.o                                                                                                                      

WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).

--

....

```

Kommen die gleichen Fehlermeldungen.

Da das aber immer an der gleichen stelle passiert,

```

* busybox: >> Configuring...                                                                                                             

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...                                                                                     

```

sollte ich mich mal auf die Suche bei "busybox" machen.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das bei einigen updates jetzt USE="-static" gesetzt wurde.

Muss die Logs wohl durchsuchen.

Werde jetzt noch mal in "/etc/genkernel.conf" alles auf off setzen.

Also, wer da noch eine Idee hat, ich bin ganz Ohr  :Smile: )

Noch einen schönen Abend

Bernd

----------

